# Second-Party in the Indian e-stamp paper for ACS statutory declaration



## pkrajanand (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi,

I am sorry if my queries seem very naive.

I am from India and I want to submit a statutory declaration for my experience for the ACS skill assessment. For this, I think of getting an e-Stamp of Rs.50/- and to add my declaration in the Content-part of it. 

But what to fill-in for the second-party - I understand, in my case, first party and "purchased by" are going to be me myself. 

And one more question, would I be able to use both the sides of the e-stamp paper to make the declaration ?

A reply is much appreciated.

Regards
Raj


----------

